# Open Seat Thurs. 1/4/07



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Finally got the boat running?

I want to, but I gotta work! :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey,You want to go night Snookin tonight in EdgeH2o?


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

anyone gonna be out tomorrow? ill be on the southern end of the goon.


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Clark let me know sometime when you are going, would like to fish with you sometime. Weekends or nights are ususally best for me.

Bill


----------

